# Rethinking Canada's Search and Rescue Approach



## wing commander (22 Nov 2007)

Below is a link to an interesting article by Simon Fraser University in British Columbia on rethinking Canada's approach to Search and Rescue.

Check it out at...  http://www.sfu.ca/casr/mp-sar.htm


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (22 Nov 2007)

Thanks for the link but did you really need to post it so many times?


----------



## Zoomie (22 Nov 2007)

Please don't feed the troll.

This topic has been covered quite extensively and this link has been included numerous times.  CASR at SFU is a think-tank that puts it's best foot forward into what it _believes_ is a great idea.  Take it for what it is worth.


----------



## geo (23 Nov 2007)

CASR & SFU best foot forward..... something like a wikipedia wish list


----------



## KevinB (23 Nov 2007)

wing commander -- you would not be the re-hash of a lobbying shill would you?


----------



## Greymatters (23 Nov 2007)

There's a reason our guys do this job and not some civi company, which the article ignores.  One problem is who are you going to hire?  Retired SAR techs?  Ex-Ambulance service?  Former JTF2?  Lets face it there's not too many people out there with the balls and fortitude our SAR guys show and any civi company that thinks they can reproduce the same service at the drop of a hat has got their head up their butt.  Theres also no room in such an organization for fat lame and lazy types who clog up the system with 'seniority' and 'health concerns', which is what usually happens to such organizations, or worse yet, they hire up a raft of retired 'consultants' who do not do SAR followed by hiring poorly paid SAR Techs with below standard training to do the actual work.  God forbid it got unionized, it would become totally useless.  The leadership would spend most of their funding on office buildings, perks, and compensation packages for executives instead of investing it in high quality SAR equipment.  Instead of a 'free' public service that our tax dollars already pay for, you would end up paying for each SAR reaction just like an ambulance, and the cost would just keep going up because, hey, its a monopoly and who else is going to go look for you?  Im sure others can come up with other appropriate arguments...


----------



## McG (30 Apr 2014)

Looks like the government is considering 24/7 30 min response standards for SAR.


> *Ottawa moves to boost search and rescue response times*
> Murray Brewster, The Canadian Press
> 28 April 2014
> 
> ...


 http://globalnews.ca/news/1294804/plans-to-have-24-7-response-crews-for-search-and-rescue-back-on-the-table/


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (30 Apr 2014)

Is there a decent backgrounder out there on the subject that covers our current structure, equipment and tactics (that may not even be the right word)?


Thanks in advance, Matthew.


----------



## kev994 (30 Apr 2014)

National SAR manual. Should be able to Google it, I think CCG still has it online.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (1 May 2014)

Having worked with them,  the SAR techs have a amazingly diverse skill sets that require ongoing certification and that is a issue that rarely seems to be brought up. Anyone here know the ratio of persons to positions required to keep one SAR tech slot manned and ready to go? It should be at least 3 to 1


----------



## Eye In The Sky (1 May 2014)

24/7 30 min response time.  Boy I hope they got some $ to throw at the SAR Sqns for platforms, personnel and equipment.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (1 May 2014)

Interesting, Comox was on a 4hr standby after hours, mind you it was rare they weren't in the air prior to that. That was in the 90's


----------



## Zoomie (2 May 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Boy I hope they got some $ to throw at the SAR Sqns for platforms, personnel and equipment.


Nope - they'll just expect us to manage it, with less money and resources.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (2 May 2014)

I guess the concept of a crew day isn't well understood outside the line sqn's.   ^-^


----------



## SupersonicMax (2 May 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I guess the concept of a crew day isn't well understood outside the line sqn's.   ^-^



We do 24 hours on / 24 hours off for our Quick Reaction Alert.  We sleep at work.  The time that we are not flying/preparing to fly is considered crew rest, as per the Flight Ops Manual.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (2 May 2014)

Rog that, 1 of the 2 exceptions WRT CR.  Not sure about the SAR Sqn`s, but we don`t have crew rest facilities in sqn lines.  We go R-2, we are sent home on CR (normally).


----------



## Sparkplugs (6 Jun 2014)

424 does not have rest facilities, can't speak for the other squadrons.


----------



## Zoomie (7 Jun 2014)

Crew rest facilities are not a reality in the RCAF.  Fighters aside - our other communities do not have the manning to support a 24/7 posture.   A complete re-write of the FOM would be in order - along with extensive recruiting and budgetary adjustments.


----------

